#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Πρόχειρες κατασκευές

## manman

Καλησπέρα,

δύο ερωτήσεις:

1. Το πρόστιμο πρόχειρης κτασκευής διαφέρει από αυτό μιας "κανονικής" κατασκευής;

2. Σε ακάλυπτο χώρο έχει κατασκευαστεί πέργολα που στεγάζει τραπεζοκαθίσματα καταστήματος. Η πέργολα στη μια πλευρά της ενώνεται με το κατάστημα και στην άλλη έχει υποστυλώματα. Στην περασιά των υποστυλωμάτων υπάρχει κτιστή ζαρντινιέρα ύψους 50 εκ. Σε αυτοψία που έγινε από την πολεοδομία, η υπάλληλος επιμένει ότι η ζαρντινιέρα οριοθετεί εμβαδό κλειστού χώρου (μάλιστα έχει βγάλει πρόστιμο χρησιμοποιώντας εμβαδόν επί τιμή ζώνης). Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Εγώ θα περάσω πέργολα και ζαρντινιέρα σαν κατασκευές ακαλύπτου χώρου με πρόστιμο 500,00 και όχι κλειστό χώρο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι, αλλά δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα τακτοποιηθεί μια "πρόχειρη" κατασκευή. Θα πρέπει να εγκριθεί από τη σχετική γι αυτό το σκοπό επιτροπή που θα συστηθεί σύμφωνα με την §9 του άρθρου 24 του Ν.4014/11.
Υπόψη ότι "σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και παραδοσιακά τμήματα πόλεων δεν επιτρέπεται η υπαγωγή στις διατάξεις του παρόντος των πρόχειρων κατασκευών της §9 του άρθρου 24." (βλ. τροποποίηση §11, άρθρου 49, Ν.4030/11)

2. Πώς οριοθετείται κλειστός χώρος όταν η πέρκολα δεν έχει επιστέγαση; Ακόμα όμως και στεγασμένος να ήταν ο χώρος, θα εντάσσονταν στην κατηγορία 13, δηλαδή θα υπολογίζονταν με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.

----------


## manman

Η πέργολα έχει κινητό επιστέγασμα.

Πώς μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους. Μία απλή ένσταση δεν φέρνει αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η πέργκολα είναι (όποτε είναι!) στεγασμένη, τότε είναι στέγαστρο και όχι πέργκολα.
Με τον παλιό ΓΟΚ '85, δεν υπήρχε η έννοια του στεγάστρου όπως τώρα, άρα ο χώρος μετρούσε ως ημιυπαίθριος ή/και στη δόμηση.

Όπως και να χει όμως, αν το δηλώσεις τώρα με τον Ν.4014/11, εντάσσεται στην κατηγορία 13, άρα υπολογίζεις το πρόστιμο βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού (βλ. ερωτο-απάντηση Δ-6).
Αρκεί βέβαια να μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως ημιυπαίθριος με τα δεδομένα του ΓΟΚ '85.
Η ζαρντιέρα δεν είναι τοίχος, είναι ό,τι και το στηθαίο σ' έναν ημιυπαίθριο ορόφου.

----------


## manman

Δες τον ορισμό της πέργολας κατά ΝΟΚ άρθρο 2 παράγρ 60. Δεν επηρρεάζουν τα κινητά στοιχεία στέγασης.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτός είναι ο ορισμός που δίνεται στον ΝΟΚ!
Η πέργκολα δεν κατασκευάστηκε βάσει του ΝΟΚ.
Προ ΝΟΚ δεν επιτρέπονταν ούτε καραβόπανο να έχει η πέργκολα.

----------

